#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Descobrir IP através do MAC?

## c4f0f0

Pessoal,

Como faço pra descobrir um ip através do MAC? Tem q gerar um pacote arp certo? como fazer isso?

Abraços

----------


## prolinxinformatica

Se o dispositivo estiver conectado a rede use o comando arp:

Ex:

arp -an |grep XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

Onde XX é o mac, veja:
[[email protected] ~]# arp -an |grep 00
? (10.0.0.138) em 00:90 :Big Grin: 0 :Big Grin: D:AF:CE [ether] em eth0
[[email protected] ~]#

T+

----------


## The-shadow

Simples colega...

arp -a| grep MAC | cut -f2 -d " "

abençoados sejam os pipes!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Avenger

Pro mac aparecer na tabela ARP do kernel, é preciso antes que a máquina que está com tal placa de tal MAC, mande algum pacote para o servidor, e ela esteja placa-a-placa com o servidor onde você vai digitar 'arp -n'. Se por exemplo, um computador está ligado, via hub/switch ou cabo cross, a um servidor, e você está ligado analogamente a outra placa desse servidor, mesmo com rotas e gateways configurados para o primeiro computador 'pingar' a sua estação, quando este primeiro computador o fizer, na tabela ARP de sua estação aparecerá o ARP e IP do servidor, e não do cliente. Então para achar um IP através do MAC (ARP) dele, você precisa estar de preferência no gateway dele (no caso que ele navegue pela internet ou use algum IP como gateway), para que você esteja ligado diretamente placa-a-placa, para que o IP dele apareça na tabela ARP da máquina.

Uma excessão ao exemplo que citei é quando você faz bridge ou proxy arp entre duas placas de rede de um ou mais servidores. Mas em condições normais, e em rede com switch, você só iria encontrar o MAC com o IP desejado caso ele mande algum pacote (qualquer) pelo gateway e que você esteja diretamente no gateway dele fazendo o 'arp -n'.

Se você estiver em rede com HUBs, você pode colocar sua placa de rede em modo promíscuo (se é que isso é necessário) para aparecer o MAC do cliente, sem que você precise ser o gateway dele. Se estiver em rede com switches, não adianta usar o modo promíscuo -- tem que ser o gateway, ou o cliente tem que mandar um pacote para você voluntariamente antes que você possa ter registrado o MAC com IP na sua tabela ARP.

----------


## pitanga

> Pessoal,
> 
> Como faço pra descobrir um ip através do MAC? Tem q gerar um pacote arp certo? como fazer isso?
> 
> Abraços


Use o programa ARPSCAN, baixe na net.

----------

